# Post prandial detritus



## dpc (Nov 17, 2020)

A hawk or owl left the remains of its lunch in my front yard two days ago.


----------



## dpc (Nov 17, 2020)

Found this stuck in the snow y

esterday on a wallking trail.


----------

